# Is mace legal in ireland?



## jmulhallz (6 Nov 2006)

just owndering f mace spray is legal in ireland?
and does anyone know where it can be purchased above (or below) the shelf is fine.

cheers.


----------



## mo3art (6 Nov 2006)

Illegal.  I'm aware of a couple of non-nationals who bring back bottles of the stuff for friends everytime they come back from a trip home.
As a matter of interest why on earth do you want to carry something as vicious as this, particularly as it's illegal?


----------



## Eurofan (6 Nov 2006)

mo3art said:


> As a matter of interest why on earth do you want to carry something as vicious as this, particularly as it's illegal?



Self defense?

There's a variety of them available on ebay.


----------



## jmulhallz (7 Nov 2006)

Self defense! Though not for me, for my wife. 
Will check out ebay! Seen it amazon.com also.

Cheers!


----------



## danaforever (7 Nov 2006)

just a thought, your wife may carry it as defense but she should also think that this could be used to damage her as well.  If she is cornered and her reactions not quick enough, the can can be taken from her and used on her.  Sorry for being morbid but it should be noted.


----------



## Meccano (7 Nov 2006)

Mace is illegal - and carrying it on board an aircraft will get you in *serious* trouble if you are caught. The security authorities consider it the same as bringing a loaded gun on board. That includes checked-in baggage.

On the other hand, I can see why people in violent modern Ireland want to carry it on the street. It is a* defensive* weapon. The gurriers carry knives - because they're cheaper and easily obtained. At least Mace causes no lasting injury, and might give you a chance against a gurrier with a knife.

Legalise it I say.


----------



## Eurofan (7 Nov 2006)

Meccano said:


> Legalise it I say.



I agree. Have helped a few people obtain them through ebay in the past and it gives a little piece of mind.


----------



## mo3art (7 Nov 2006)

I would have thought that a good self defense lesson and personal alarm would be far better and legal.  If it's illegal, why do it?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2006)

Eurofan said:


> it gives a little piece of mind.


You mean like a cerebellum?


----------



## Superman (7 Nov 2006)

mo3art said:


> I would have thought that a good self defense lesson ...would be far better


As someone who has done martial arts for a good couple of years - I doubt it.  It would depend on the person who does the martial art.  A small woman even with 10 years of training, excellent fitness and a natural talent for combat would have to be lucky to deal with scumbags.  Run away is generally the best advice.


----------



## mo3art (7 Nov 2006)

Point taken Superman - if that's the case, then indeed the mace would be worthless also


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Nov 2006)

Except maybe in a pre-emptive strike?


----------



## Eurofan (7 Nov 2006)

Superman said:


> Run away is generally the best advice.



Indeed and mace or pepper spray can often be the difference between the opportunity to do so or not. Trite jokes aside anyone who's ever been the subject of an attack would definately lean towards the value of carrying such an item.

While illegal i know of a few Dublin Bus staff who've taken to carrying these as an act of last resort and have had occasion to use them. I'm told Gardai are aware and happy to turn a blind eye.


----------



## Lauren (8 Nov 2006)

"A small woman even with 10 years of training, excellent fitness and a natural talent for combat would have to be lucky to deal with scumbags. Run away is generally the best advice...."

Totally agree that 'run away' is the best advice wherever possible....however I've taken lessons over six months in self defence (Krav Maga) and feel somewhat more capable of dealing with situations if they arise... 

Can't imagine myself fumbling around in a bag or pocket to find mace to thwart an attacker...but a good swift knee in the groin might allow me the chance to get away....


----------



## casiopea (8 Nov 2006)

> Can't imagine myself fumbling around in a bag or pocket to find mace to thwart an attacker...but a good swift knee in the groin might allow me the chance to get away....



I suppose the point is choice, you might feel comfortable using your knee someone else might feel more comfortable reaching into a bag and grabbing mace.  It is good to have that choice of self defense.  

I never knew it was illegal in Ireland,  they are quite common here.


----------



## Eurofan (8 Nov 2006)

Lauren said:


> but a good swift knee in the groin might allow me the chance to get away....



You'd be amazed just how difficult it is to land that in such situations and 'real' attackers and unlikely to be as compliant as training partners.

Krav Maga is amongst the best for self defense but the harsh truth is there's very little that can prepare someone for the kind of indiscriminate and unrelenting voilence that _can_ occur. We did some training last year (with significant protective gear) that was intended to simulate this as much as possible. As someone with over a decade in a variety of martial arts 'utter shock' is the only description i could give to what this guy did (an ex-bouncer whos been on the receiving end too many times to count).

'Fumbling in a bag' obviously isn't an option but awareness of your surroundings and having a hand on something like pepper spray while walking late at night, to/from your car in unlit areas etc. etc. is a much more effective way of protecting yourself than hoping to knee an attacker(s?) in the groin.

All told i'm all for legalising it and am convinced of it's value.


----------

